# Proper humidity levels for Veg, flowering and finish



## Oldgrowth (Oct 3, 2010)

What are the proper humidity levels for vegitive stage, early flowering, mid flower and late flowering?
I will be starting CO2 injection in a few days as I just transplanted my 30 day old seedlings. I'm growing in Sunshine #4 soil. They are under 1000 watt HPS with shitty bat wing reflector. I will be making my own reflector soon as I have used in past for much more even light spread without hot spots!
My grow room is running at 82 degrees and 36-39% humidity. I know the temp is fine with CO2 injection but unsure of best humidity levels with CO2. I plan on Veging for 2-3 weeks as the Motivation and G-force are behind the Top Skunk in development. The Motivation and G-force were from feminised seeds and the Top Skunk were fron regular seeds and are showing hybred vigor and would be ready to flower in a week or so.
Has anyone else noticed slower growth with feminised seeds?
Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 3, 2010)

high veg low flower 

1Luv


----------



## straitkilla911 (Oct 3, 2010)

sure someone else can give you a more accurate answer, but for veg you should keep it around 55%-65%, and flower should be around 40%. Important thing is to avoid high humidity during flower. Several nights of 80% or higher humidity will guarantee mold in no time.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2010)

i keep it above 50% in veg and below 50% in flower.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 4, 2010)

im sure even i can give a more accurate of an answer and he can read 

knowledge will set you free not depnding on killa to do your homework for you 

even bible say he helps those that help themselves meaning you have to take first step yourself to get help 

you will be better for it not me

1Luv


----------



## straitkilla911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im sure even i can give a more accurate of an answer and he can read
> 
> knowledge will set you free not depnding on killa to do your homework for you
> 
> ...


Wonderfully put


----------



## Oldgrowth (Oct 6, 2010)

just to set this straight, i have looked but i'm not finding humidty levels specific to CO2 use. Just asking if anybody knows if they differ from non CO2 use ie. temps can be a bit higher with CO2. So i guess i can say thanks for nothin!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 18, 2010)

I just read for 85 degrees, 80% is the ideal for veg. 50 for flower to battle mold


----------

